# Kamloops; Player looking for Group



## Kendarath (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I moved to Kamloops four months ago and have been missing D&D quite a bit since then.  Last year I participated in a year-long campaign with a group in Toronto.

I'm pretty new to D&D, but I'm willing to learn.  I'd prefer fantasy, and I like plot with my death, but I'm open to anything (I just want to play something!).

If you know of anything in the area, I'd love to hear from you!

Thanks,
Kendarath.


----------

